# Reverse Better Business Bureau Website for Contractors



## christianitee (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks like there is finally a site to see reports on bad customers nationwide
www.randyslist.com


----------



## BrandRoof (Dec 13, 2011)

Didn't you just post this over a contractor talk? Sounds like a bigger scam than BBB


----------



## christianitee (Dec 28, 2011)

Would love to hear your reasoning on your comment. Looked up the definition of the word "scam" and I'm not sure I understand. Contractors pay a small annual fee to see a list of the difficult customers in their area. Customers don't have the opportunity to buy their way out of previous bad dealings with contractors, nor can they, by becoming paying members, get favorable conclusions concerning reports like the BBB. No chance of a consumer buying an ad on the side of a page to have bad reports being removed like another list was accused of....., so what's your issue?


----------



## BrandRoof (Dec 13, 2011)

You had to look up scam?


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jan 2, 2010)

There are numerous sites like this out there already. They don't work.


----------



## christianitee (Dec 28, 2011)

Had to make sure that there wasn't some new alternate meaning for the word since there is no way possible any of our current members would agree that this is some type of scam. Since you said it "sounded like a bigger scam than the BBB", I'm just curious how you came to that conclusion. Members pay a small fee, they add some of their previous customers and then they can search the growing database of other contractor's reports. That's what they are told before they sign up and that's what they get. Hope you don't mind me repeating Myself....so, where's the scam?


----------



## christianitee (Dec 28, 2011)

I hope this one does better. In just 10 days, we have 3 times the members we expected to have and over 2 1/2 times the consumer reports.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

There is something called the credit bureaus. Also mechanic lien information is public knowledge and can usualy be found n the recorder of deeds website for your county.


----------



## christianitee (Dec 28, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> There is something called the credit bureaus. Also mechanic lien information is public knowledge and can usualy be found n the recorder of deeds website for your county.


www.randyslist.com provides more information than just credit or payment history. Have you visited the site yet? We provide info on whether or not a customer can be satisfied, or if they try and "micro-manage" a contractors project. Take a look, I'm always interested in hearing comments or suggestions that might make the site better. If you're one of the first in your area to become a member your first year is free and then $9.95 a year (0.82 per month) after that. How much does it cost to run credit/background checks per individual customer elsewhere? We're growing very quickly and already have over 2500 consumer reports nationally in the few short weeks that our site has been "live".


----------



## christianitee (Dec 28, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> There are numerous sites like this out there already. They don't work.


We seem to be off to a good start. Over 200 members in less than 3 weeks. Do you have any suggestions or comments for the site? Any questions? We spent 18 months looking at this from every angle before developing the site. We researched the failing sites and talked with over 200 contractors in different areas of construction during development. I've also been a Deck and Fence contractor myself for just under 20 years.


----------



## christianitee (Dec 28, 2011)

We're giving away $1000 on January 31st for the best Logo Submitted by Jan. 23rd for our website that was designed and built for contractors, by contractors! Also, an additional $200 just for sharing the contest with your friends on FB if one of them submits the winning logo! Details on our FB page:
http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Ran...00422063363386

Visit our website and read the about us page to help with your logo ideas.
www.randyslist.com


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

There's always two sides to each story. Maybee the contractor didn't get paid in full because he did not do a quality job as promissed, or maybee he didn't bring in the job in on time and per contract he was penalized for each day he was late on delivery of the finished work. What if the bank froze the clients assets? And how often will you be doing work for the same guy? I think the concept is wonderfull, but i just don't see you having any return costumers after the free trial. And by they way, anyone can write a bogus testimonial, it does not mean that it came from a real contractor, for what i know, you might have wrote it.... Besides, you trying to convince us soooooo hard on how GREAT this is, make me want to question if the information is legit..
Just my .02$


----------



## christianitee (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes there are two sides to every story. We hope that as the database builds, the really difficult customers will begin to be obvious with several reports on how they've dealt with service professionals. Also, most of the testimonials are from contractors that I know personally and are the comments they made while the website was being developed. I posted their comments with their permission. The site is still very young, but growing quickly and we don't expect alot of testimonials to be added until the database reaches every state.
In short, I'm on several construction blogs and forums, been to a few builder shows and been interviewed on three radio shows during and after development. We talked to hundreds of other contractors in the last several months and added or changed things about the site and will continue to do so as feedback comes in. One thing is certain, almost everyone we talked to said that our industry has needed this type of website for years and that they plan to give it a try. To help this site become more effective and increase the database, the next 50 people that sign up from this blog can have the first year FREE with no admin. fee. That means no cost period to become a member for the next 12 months. During sign up, type in the promo code "SHARESITE" then click "apply code" and you won't pay a dime. It will only work for the first 50 people. You still have to enter your cc info since there is an auto renewal attached to your plan but we use the paypal system and it is the most secure ecommerce business on the web. You can cancel before the renewal without penalty and you will receive a notice 30 days before the renewal happens. Try it completely free for a year and then tell me what you think. www.randyslist.com Only the first 50!
By the way, the Jan 21st radio show is WERC 105.5 fm in Birmingham Alabama and you can listen live on the internet by clicking the link below. Feel free to call in with questions and comments. I'll be on the 9am and 2 pm home improvement shows. (central time zone)
http://www.wercfm.com/main.html


----------



## RidgelineRoofing (Jun 29, 2010)

You are lucky to be allowed all of this free advertising...


----------



## Roofmeister (Dec 18, 2011)

I've seen this (bad customer thing) done before, and I don't remember why but it never took off. Could have been mismanagement or something other than no market for it. I hope it flies for you, sounds like your heart is in the right place with it.

Like everybody else.. I've been taken before. Not bad, but still, I didn't like it. 

There are crazy people in the world and sometimes you just can't spot them. The only time I did get taken the little alarms were going off in my mind while we were doing the paper work, but I was new back then and needed the work coming off my first winter.

I'll never forget her.. Standing there with her fat little fists all balled up by her sides screaming at us. Not that it matters but she weighed about 220 on the hoof, and was about 4'10" with coke bottle glasses and helmet hair. Didn't we know we were idiots she screamed? Woman was on so much prozac that her pupils were non existent. What was driving her nuts was that we weren't removing the little plastic strip off the back of each shingle before we installed them.

There was no explaining to her why they were there.

She got me for 300 or so bucks. I'll never forget her. I didn't even pursue it legally, it just wasn't worth the time it would have taken to get it from her.


----------



## christianitee (Dec 28, 2011)

Roofmeister, most of us have at least one horror story and that's what drove me to create the website. Really bad to come off a winter, maybe take less for a job than normal to pay January's bills and lose the last $300. I hope that our growing database will one day keep "some" of these difficult customers from burning someone else. Thanks for your input.


----------



## christianitee (Dec 28, 2011)

Customer reports in 41 states and we've only been live for one month. We have a booth in Orlando next week at the NAHB International Builder's Show. We hope to have the other 9 states by then. There are supposed to be close to 50,000 contractors there from all over the country for the 4 day event.


----------



## christianitee (Dec 28, 2011)

*All 50 states!*

We've now reached all 50 states and are growing by 30+ new members daily. It looks like we'll be around for awhile!


----------



## christianitee (Dec 28, 2011)

*$500,000 Membership Giveaway!*

*FREE One Year Trial Membership!*​The next 50,000 members to sign up can try their first year FREE. No annual fee, no sign up fee and no credit card required! Hurry, They're Going FAST!


----------



## pro exteriors (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree your heart is in the right place and I really hope it works out for you. Maybe its because I'm just getting my business going and have only had 1 crazy customer so far (my third customer to be exact, what a way to start lol) but I'm far more concerned with getting more customers than finding reasons to avoid the 1 in 100 bad ones.


----------



## christianitee (Dec 28, 2011)

pro exteriors said:


> I agree your heart is in the right place and I really hope it works out for you. Maybe its because I'm just getting my business going and have only had 1 crazy customer so far (my third customer to be exact, what a way to start lol) but I'm far more concerned with getting more customers than finding reasons to avoid the 1 in 100 bad ones.


It's really hard to argue with "try it completely FREE" for one year. No credit card needed. Just see what you think, on me!
Randy


----------



## fred (Mar 19, 2012)

*I wish they had something like this for collections*

I hired a collections agency that collected roofs for me and kept the money. I couldn't find any bad information about them online until after they took my money. 

Be wary of anyone calling your business saying they can help you.


----------



## christianitee (Dec 28, 2011)

The "first year free" memberships for each area are going fast. We have members in all 50 states and Canada. Try it free for a year, what do you have to lose? The more contractors you get to sign up in your area, the more local customer info you'll have in the database!
www.randyslist.com

Want your customer to be yours for life? Send them an email when the job is done telling them you gave them a 5 star rating on Randy's List!


----------

